
Twitter Shows the Whale after announcement of 3G iPhone. - sant0sk1
http://status.twitter.com/post/37764171/experiencing-a-network-problem
======
TrevorJ
Proposal: "Showing the whale" will now replace the terms "Epic Fail" and
"Belly up" in the web 2.0 lexicon and become shorthand for any sort of
transitory service failure of a web application.

I feel that the slightly rude tone of the term "Showing the whale"
appropriately reflects the disrespect a user feels when I service they rely on
goes down without explanation.

~~~
sant0sk1
The folks at Twitter have embraced the term:

<http://static.twitter.com/images/whale.png>

~~~
TrevorJ
Yes, I know :-)

------
axod
Please. It's far more efficient to post a news story when Twitter is _up_.

------
tom
What? Twitter went down? I'd demand a refund immediately ...

------
jraines
I prefer "Twitter is throwing the Fail Whale"

------
noodle
no surprise here

